# 2 PopUps auf einer .htm...Probleme



## msweb (7. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,
ich versuche krampfhaft in einer .htm 2 verschiedene PopUp-Links einzubauen. Nur leider funzzt es nicht.
Habe also 2 Bezeichnungen LINK und LINK2, jeder soll ein anderes PopUp öffnen, aber wie?

Anzusehen unter http://kerstin.ms-i.de/Kopiestadt.htm

Wo liegt der Haken?

Danke schon mal
Gruß Mirko


----------



## Roar (7. Mrz 2004)

tzz schön, und was hat das jetzt mit Java zu tun? :arrow: ab in javascript oder müll


----------



## bygones (8. Mrz 2004)

kann dir nur raten bei http://teamone.selfhtml.de nachzuschauen, da müsste sowas bestimmt stehen (unter JavaScript)


----------

